
Facial recognition may be coming to a police body camera near you - clumsysmurf
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2018/04/26/facial-recognition-may-be-coming-to-a-police-body-camera-near-you
======
angersock
This was the unfortunate and inevitable downside to police bodycams.

